# MMA + Weightlifting blog



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello there, need to make a blog to keep track of my progress so I thought I'd make an account on here since I seem to always end up on here when searching for random weightlifting advice. Looks like a very good site.

Started training MMA properly a few months ago and need to improve my fitness (coming along thanks to the regular classes and started jogging twice a week too), but also want to get stronger. I'm 6'3 and weighing 190lbs at the moment (after dieting down from 200lbs). I still feel physically weak when grappling with pro fighters who fight at 185lbs so it's something I definitely need to improve upon. I'm going to start a cycle of Anavar once I get down to about 185lbs, and look to put on around 5 lbs of lean muscle and get a lot stronger too. Have never taken any type of AAS before so I'm interested in how it will go. Have lifted weights for the last couple of years, but since I've been cutting down and also started the MMA, my strength has really gone down weightlifting wise.

Anyway, my current routine looks like this but it'll probably change it around as I join more classes....

Monday - MMA class, and then 2 hour BJJ class. Core workout at home after classes.

Tuesday - Grip and forearm exercises at home. Neck exercises including neck harness

Wednesday - MMA class and then 2 hour BJJ class.

Thursday - Day off (try to get all my uni work done on this day)

Friday - Jog on treadmill. Lower body strength training: Deadlift, hack squat machine (cant do normal squat due to issues with lower back), lunges. Core workout and some grappling specific exercises. Then bag work.

Saturday - Upper body strength training: Overhead press, Incline dumbell press (dont do barbell since I train alone and dont like asking ppl to pass me the bar for every set), Dips, Dumbell Rows, pull ups. Then sparring.

Sunday - Go for a jog on the road. Then some skipping and bag work.

Short term goals are to be able to deadlift 140-160kg pretty easily, overhead press 65-70kg, be able to do 3 sets of 10 pull ups easily, run 4 miles in 30 minutes, and increase grappling-specific strength especially core.

Have had a lot of injuries in the past, done my knee ligaments, ankle ligaments, torn hamstring, lower back , and currently nursing a hand and wrist injury. Hope it all holds up for the next few years whilst following this training regimen. So far so good...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi mate I was actually about to start some MMA & BJJ classes a few months ago but knew it would mess with my weight training too much so put it on hold till I get closer to where I want to be strength-wise. How are you finding it? I have no combat martial arts experience so was thinking about doing Muay Thai once a week and BJJ once a week to ease me into it but ultimately I wanna be cage fighting MMA. Do you think that sounds like a good way to get into MMA?

Sorry I'll try answer your Qs now   Just looking through your routine and I don't know anything about MMA training really but do you need a jog on sunday? I've always heard that jogging really does nothing for you besides tiring out your joints and you would be better off getting your fitness/cardio from specific work like sparring bag work etc (which you're already doing). I think you're doing enough work through the week to sack off that run especially as you'll be feeling DOMS from your lower body workout on Friday. I would definitely add power cleans into your workout and also for core stuff sandbags are supposed to be good for practical MMA strength. Thats a whole lotta work through the week so make sure kcalories are sky high if you want to get stronger/gain muscle.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Last week's and this week's exercise numbers. Some of these are just random exercises that I want to keep track of, and don't represent my full workout on that given day.

*Friday: *

Ran 2 miles in 20 minutes (really **** but just started jogging after years).

Deadlift 110kg 4x5 (might have been 120kg, really cant remember hence journal lol).

Hack squat machine 20kg each side 3x5

Lunges

*Saturday:*

Overhead press - 50kg 1x5, 55kg 2x5

Incline dumbbell press -32kg 1x5, 34kg 2x5

Dips - 3 sets of 8 (will start adding weight from now on)

Dumbell Rows - 44kg 3x5

Pull ups - 3 sets of 5

Sunday;

Roadwork - 2.2 miles in 22 minutes

*Monday: *

Swiss ball crunches with 15.5kg dumbell - 4 x 12

*Tuesday:*

Forearm roller - Reverse 6kg x 4, Forward 6kg x 4.

Levering with 2.3kg weight on end of bar.

Neck harness 6kg - 4 x 12


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

i would base all my weight training around strength and conditioning and for treadmill work i would do FARTLEK training it will help you get fit alot faster and will benefit you alot more


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Hi mate I was actually about to start some MMA & BJJ classes a few months ago but knew it would mess with my weight training too much so put it on hold till I get closer to where I want to be strength-wise. How are you finding it? I have no combat martial arts experience so was thinking about doing Muay Thai once a week and BJJ once a week to ease me into it but ultimately I wanna be cage fighting MMA. Do you think that sounds like a good way to get into MMA?
> 
> Sorry I'll try answer your Qs now  Just looking through your routine and I don't know anything about MMA training really but do you need a jog on sunday? I've always heard that jogging really does nothing for you besides tiring out your joints and you would be better off getting your fitness/cardio from specific work like sparring bag work etc (which you're already doing). I think you're doing enough work through the week to sack off that run especially as you'll be feeling DOMS from your lower body workout on Friday. I would definitely add power cleans into your workout and also for core stuff sandbags are supposed to be good for practical MMA strength. Thats a whole lotta work through the week so make sure kcalories are sky high if you want to get stronger/gain muscle.


Hey mate, tbh the first couple of months when i started the MMA, I basically wrote off the weight lifting since I had too much DOMS from the MMA training. But now my body is more used to it, and I've started doing weights again a few weeks ago. You'll find you have to drop more bodybuilding type exercises like tricep/biceps exercises, chest flies etc, but keep the strength-orientated ones. When you start MMA, I would recommend you basically stick to the big 4 exercises; overhead press, bench press, deadlift and squat. Should maintain your strength that way. My advice as far as martial arts training goes, would be to take up BJJ at least twice a week, preferable 3 times. Firstly, you'll get better quickly, and have a base for MMA, and even more importantly BJJ/grappling will really condition your muscles to fight specific training. Seriously, take up BJJ as soon as you can, you won't regret it. I had done a bit before I started MMA and it's stood be in good stead.

The only reason I'm jogging is because my basic endurance is so crap. Once I can jog say 4 miles in 30 minutes, I will actually stop jogging and concentrate on more interval training, hill sprints etc. But I feel I need base cardio level to work off. Believe it or not. I'm only taking around 2500 cals a day at the moment lol, so recovery is a bit tougher. But I need to, t cut down to around 185lbs first, then I will get on the anavar and increase cals to around 3500-4000.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Basically through all the phases i will be doing my technique an an sparring but usually train 2wice a day so the each phase will be done seperatly down the gym

say i have 8 weeks leading up to a fight i will have 3 phases like mentioned above

the strength and power will be in the gym doing compound movements maximum of 5 reps 4/5 sets. this will include explosive movements like olympic lifting aswell as the other compounds. at the end of the set i sometimes do some plyos too keep the snap or something with a real light weight for 10 to 15 reps rest between sets will be a maximum of 2 mins i like to keep it down to 1min so its a bit more realistic. after a workout i will always finish with a light bad work out for a few rounds an then stretch(very important for mma)

I will also do hill sprints (but my main focus will be on gym work this will just keep my heart ticking over) basically find a steep hill about 60 to 80meters long sprint up it and walk down for 8-12 times

power endurance i will focus on explosive movements such as olympic lifting but will always have a drop set to a plyo exercise or real light weight for 10 to 15 reps (weighted chin up then medicene balls slams for 10 secs) and my rest time will go down to about 30secs.

I will up the hill sprints an also do flat sprints i got to a football pitch with a stop watch sprint it rest 30secs and sprint back for the time of a round an then rest a min an ill do 3/4 total sets

fight fitness (id say for you to concentrate on this phase if its your 1st fight)

i will do flat sprints like above by jog back no rest an do it for 1min longer than my round with 30/45 secs rest i will do this for 4 sets (you will and may be sick if your not you need to push harder)

I will do alot of conditioning circuits which you will find all over youtube same rest and work time as the flat sprints in this phase. A circuit will look something like heavy punch bag slams (lift it up and slam it), sprawl and combo once up, medicience ball slams, wrestle a fresh partner medicene ball push ups, clinch work, burpees, kettle bell swings, 10 kicks each side on the bag the list goes on forever. intensitiy is the key in this phase you should feel sick.

also when sparring my rounds will usually be longer always with a fresh partner in this phase

taper week is 1 week before a fight its for your body to fully recover aim be at 100% come fight night a week before the fight my training will go right down ill do a couple of light pads sessions an real light technique work just to keep my heart working and gameplan fresh.

hope this helps

This was from a PM from 'Helicopter' on this site when i asked about weight training and MMA


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> i would base all my weight training around strength and conditioning and for treadmill work i would do FARTLEK training it will help you get fit alot faster and will benefit you alot more


Never heard of it. Got any links to explain?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Shyt son, thats alot of working out.

Does it tire you out at all or have you got used to it pretty much?


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Basically through all the phases i will be doing my technique an an sparring but usually train 2wice a day so the each phase will be done seperatly down the gym
> 
> say i have 8 weeks leading up to a fight i will have 3 phases like mentioned above
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate. Will come in very useful when I compete, maybe in 12-18 months time hopefully.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Shyt son, thats alot of working out.
> 
> Does it tire you out at all or have you got used to it pretty much?


I'm pretty much used to it now. Take glutamine every day. Cherry active after every intense workout (works well for me). Still, I find if we spar at the end of the BJJ classes, it can affect my workouts for the rest of the week. I drop bag work if I feel tired or burnt out.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

enthusiast1 said:


> Hey mate, tbh the first couple of months when i started the MMA, I basically wrote off the weight lifting since I had too much DOMS from the MMA training. But now my body is more used to it, and I've started doing weights again a few weeks ago. You'll find you have to drop more bodybuilding type exercises like tricep/biceps exercises, chest flies etc, but keep the strength-orientated ones. When you start MMA, I would recommend you basically stick to the big 4 exercises; overhead press, bench press, deadlift and squat. Should maintain your strength that way. My advice as far as martial arts training goes, would be to take up BJJ at least twice a week, preferable 3 times. Firstly, you'll get better quickly, and have a base for MMA, and even more importantly BJJ/grappling will really condition your muscles to fight specific training. Seriously, take up BJJ as soon as you can, you won't regret it. I had done a bit before I started MMA and it's stood be in good stead.
> 
> The only reason I'm jogging is because my basic endurance is so crap. Once I can jog say 4 miles in 30 minutes, I will actually stop jogging and concentrate on more interval training, hill sprints etc. But I feel I need base cardio level to work off. Believe it or not. I'm only taking around 2500 cals a day at the moment lol, so recovery is a bit tougher. But I need to, t cut down to around 185lbs first, then I will get on the anavar and increase cals to around 3500-4000.


Thanks useful that  Maybe I can do some BJJ along with my powerlifting training without it having too much of an effect. I don't do any of the fluff exercises anyway and I've been training to get as strong as I can at 82.5kg (181.5lbs) so it should hold me in decent stead. My cardio is terrible I think once I started adding more I would lose quite abit of weight quickly. Whats the next weight class down from 180s mate? I'm only 5'9 ya see


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

if you just put fartlek training into google search it will bring up loads of information


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks useful that  Maybe I can do some BJJ along with my powerlifting training without it having too much of an effect. I don't do any of the fluff exercises anyway and I've been training to get as strong as I can at 82.5kg (181.5lbs) so it should hold me in decent stead. My cardio is terrible I think once I started adding more I would lose quite abit of weight quickly. Whats the next weight class down from 180s mate? I'm only 5'9 ya see


That's a good choice mate, explosive strength does come in handy when doing BJJ. Try to do some basic cardio from now on, it will stand you in good stead in the future. Next weight class down is 170lbs which would be perfect for your size.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday: *

Ran on the road before gym session. 2.4 miles in 24 minutes (getting better each run)

Deadlift 120kg 3x5

Hack squat machine 22.5kg each side 3x5

Lunges

*Saturday:*

Overhead press - 50kg 1x5, 55kg 2x5

Incline dumbbell press -34kg 3x5

Dips - BW + 2.5kg 3x8

Dumbell Rows - 46kg 2x5, 44kg 1x5

Pull ups - 3 sets of 5 (will add weight from next week)


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Last Sunday:*

Only ran 2 miles in 20 minutes because I was short on time.

*Friday: *

Ran on treadmill for one mile only. Took me 9 minutes 30 seconds which is pathetic. Decided I'm only gonna do a mile run on Fridays from now on, try to do it faster each week.

Deadlift - 125kg 1x5, 120kg 2x5

Hack squat machine - 25kg each side 3x5

Lunges

*Saturday:*

Overhead press - 50kg 2x5, 55kg 1x5

Incline dumbbell press - 34kg 3x5

Dips - BW + 5kg 3x8

Dumbell Rows - 46kg 2x5

Pull ups - BW + 2.5kg 1x5, BW 2x5

*Sunday:*

Ran 3 miles (FINALLY) in 31 minutes.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday:*

Mile run on treadmill - 9 minutes 5 seconds this week

Deadlift - 125kg 2x5

Hack squat machine - 25kg each side 3x5

Lunges

*Saturday:*

Overhead press - 50kg 2x5, 55kg 1x5

Incline dumbbell press - 34kg 3x5

Dips - BW + 7.5kg 1x8, 5kg 2x8

Dumbell Rows - 44kg 3x5

Pull ups - BW + 2.5kg 2x5, BW 1x5


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wasn't able to go on a run today, will try to go on an extra run some time this week.

Going to start Anavar tomorrow. 45mg every day for 6 weeks. Got some Global Biogen Anavar and some Body Nutrition too. Think I'll stick with the former since from what I've read on here it's more reliable, and once I run out towards the end, I'll take some of the Body Nutrition.

PCT is 2 to 3 weeks of nolvadex at 20mg every day. First time I'm ever taking AAS so very excited. Also slightly disappointed with myself because I used to say I would never take it, but I really need it for the recovery more than anything. Will weigh myself and measure waist, legs and biceps in the morning just to see how they change by the end of the cycle.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Anavar Day One stats:*

Weight - 188lbs. Wanted to get down to 185 but oh well.

Not that I care about too much about 'size' per say but thought I'd measure body parts pre and post cycle. It'll make for some interesting comparison, even though I don't even train some body parts like biceps directly. Also, need to keep an eye on waist measurement throughout the cycle...

Waist around belly button - 33.5 inches

Hips - 38 inches

Mid thigh - 22.5 inches

Chest around nipples - 38.5 inches

Biceps - 14 inches

Calorie wise, I've been on around 2200 for the last week but will slowly ramp it up to 3000 over this week, and then carry on up to 3500 depending on how I see my body changing. Really don't wanna put on too much fat, just wanna get a lot stronger and improve my recovery from strenous sessions so I can maybe fit some more in,


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope it works out for you, recovery is crucial part of MMA theres nothing like training hard when you are really tired, the last place you want to be is in the gym then


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, what a hectic couple of weeks that was. The 'anavar' was a nightmare no longr taking it. As soon as I started it, I started getting joint pain which is even more a pain in the backside since I do a lot of BJJ. Also, gave me the runs. By the Friday of the first week, I developed a fever which was basically the most ill I've ever been in my whole life. Couldn't move, couldn't eat for about 5 days. Kind of scared me, and hence I decided to knock i on the head. Maybe AAS isn't for me, I just don't know. Although, after reading a recent thread on here about how anavar was giving joint pain to other users too, I think it's clear most of these underground labs substitute it with winstrol. I found myself asking why take something if you're not even sure what it is.

Anyway, I'm off it so will just soldier on with my training routine regardless, I'm sure eventually my body will get used to the training. Got back to the gym on Friday and Saturday, and felt weak as **** too because of my illness.

*Friday:*

Deadlift - 100kg 1x5, 110kg 1x5, 120kg 1x5

Hack squat machine - 20kg each side 3x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8

*Saturday:*

Overhead press - 50kg 2x5, 55kg 1x4

Incline dumbbell press - 30kg 3x5

Dips - BW + 7.5kg 2x8, 10kg 1x8

Dumbell Rows - 44kg 3x5

Pull ups - BW + 5kg 1x5, BW + 2.5kg 1x5, 1x4


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Last week.*

Deadlift - 120kg 3x5

Hack squat machine - 22.5kg each side 3x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8

Overhead press - 50kg 1x5, 52.5kg 2x5

Incline dumbbell press - 30kg 1x5, 32kg 2x5 (shoulder troubling me on this)

Dips - BW + 10kg 3x8

Dumbell Rows - 44kg 1x5, 46kg 2x5

Pull ups - BW + 5kg 1x5, BW + 2.5kg 2x5

*Today (Friday): *

Deadlift - 125kg 3x5

Hack squat machine - 22.5kg each side 1x5, 25kg 2x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You're not losing weight at all with training heavy weights and doing mma? Is it still going well?


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Only doing weights once a week for the moment, in my final year of uni and hence hardly any free time to fit everything in.

*Last week*

Overhead press - 55kg 3x5

Incline dumbbell press - 30kg 1x5, 32kg 2x5

Dips - BW + 10kg 3x8

Dumbell Rows - 44kg 1x5, 48kg 2x5

Pull ups - BW + 2.5kg 3x5

*Friday:*

Deadlift - 130kg 1x5, 125kg 2x5

Hack squat machine - 27.5kg each side 1x5, 25kg 2x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You're not losing weight at all with training heavy weights and doing mma? Is it still going well?


Weight is pretty steady at the moment, will check it tomorrow. But I have cut down training quite a bit since I'm in my final year of uni and don't have much free time. So not really going that well, a bit frustrating tbh. I think it will be like this until the end of May when my exams are finished. Gonna go crazy over the summer and train like a madman though.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Last week*

Overhead press (went a bit heavier than i should have)- 57.5kg 1x5, 60kg 1x3, 50kg 1x5

Incline dumbbell press - 32kg 3x5

Dips - BW + 10kg 3x8

Dumbell Rows - 46kg 1x5, 48kg 2x5

Pull ups - BW 3x5

Deadlift - 130kg 3x5

Hack squat machine - 30kg each side 1x5, 27.5kg 2x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I find clean and press is a great exercise for cardio espcially.

I.e. 40kg for 30 straight reps is a killer.

Try it!


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I find clean and press is a great exercise for cardio espcially.
> 
> I.e. 40kg for 30 straight reps is a killer.
> 
> Try it!


I'd be lucky if I could 15 reps with that, forget 30.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

enthusiast1 said:


> I'd be lucky if I could 15 reps with that, forget 30.


yeah but i was using my legs to power press it from the shoulders up.

Aim for 50 reps overall it's good. I'm just a beginner at fitness training so to speak it's very tough.

Burpees SS with pull ups are great also, if you haven't done them before.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wasn't able to lift weights week before last.

*Thursday 29th March*

Overhead press - 55kg 2x5, 52.5kg 1x5

Incline dumbbell press - 30kg 3x5

Dips - BW 3x8 (didnt have my belt to add weight with me)

Dumbell Rows - 48kg 2x5

Pull ups - BW 3x5

*Sunday 1st April*

Deadlift - 130kg 3x5

Hack squat machine - 30kg each side 3x5

Dumbbell lunges - 8kg 3x8


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yeah but i was using my legs to power press it from the shoulders up.
> 
> Aim for 50 reps overall it's good. I'm just a beginner at fitness training so to speak it's very tough.
> 
> *Burpees SS with pull ups* are great also, if you haven't done them before.


What do they look like? I've done normal burpees but not sure what this variation is


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

they're really fcking hard. I aim for 30 within my workout of what circuit training I do etc...


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, they look solid. I probably couldn't do ten without collapsing but I'll give em a go next time


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

enthusiast1 said:


> Man, they look solid. I probably couldn't do ten without collapsing but I'll give em a go next time


once you're warm you'll be surprised. If you mind is strong you could do a shyt load.

A crossfit guy did 1000 burpees without the pull up in 82 minutes.

The really light guys do well on these exercises. I'm pushing 17 stone have cranked out 25 straight reps of burpees into pullups you'll smash that after a few attempts


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I tried it the other day and I only managed ten, although it was right at the end of a solid workout. I'm gonna give it a go at the ened opf every workout from now on.


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Only had one weightlifting session last week so just made it a long one. Also did bench press instead of incline dumbell press, wanted to see how much I could lift and then do a more consistent routine with it as I've got a regular training partner and hence spotter. Next week I will probably do 3 sets of 75kg or 77.5kg and increase it from there.

Deadlift - 135kg 1x5, 130kg 2x5

Hack squat machine - 32.5kg each side 1x5, 30kg 2x5

Overhead press - 55kg 1x5, 50kg 2x5

Bench press - 70kg 1x5, 80kg 1x5, 85kg 1x4

Pull ups - BW 3x5


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you done any work with kettlebells mate? I've found myself using them more and more down the boxing gym and it's really helping with my throws and grappling in Jiu Jitsu


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Been keeping a record of training on my phone but lost it so gonna use the net to post up my new routine which im starting as a recovery from a couple of serious injuries.

*Monday: *

30 minute jog

Trap bar Deadlift 3X6

Lunges 3X8

Bench Press 4X10

Dips 3X10

Full contact twist (punching upwards variation) 3x8 on each side

Stretching session

*Tuesday: *

6 rounds Bag work and then 3-5 rounds of ring circles.

Ab workout - 3 sets of 30 second planks with 30 second rest and then increase each session,

sit ups,

ab wheel rollouts,

med ball twists,

full contact twists

Neck exercises (3 sets of each)

Stretching session

*Wednesday:*

30 minute jog

Shoulder Press 3x8

Dumbell Rows 3x10

Pull ups 3x5 (and add one rep on every session)

Stretching session


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

My son is currently doing a lot of power cleans, snatches, squats, front squats, prowler sprints, over head press, pull ups, dips and core work atm. This is for his strength orientated w/o. He spars 3 times a week and submission wrestling 5 times a week.


----------

